# Planer dust port



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi
Can someone please tell me what is used to connect the planer to dust collection? The opening that the wood shoots out of is long and narrow and I haven't been able to find a dust port that fits that. Do you make your own, or is there somewhere to buy the planer dust ports?
Thanks
~Julie~


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Julie: It depends on the make of the Planer. Most of the ones I have seen offer a
adapter to allow the hook-upof a vac, with either a 2 1/4" (shop vac) or a 3 or 4" for
a vac system. I had a Grizzly 15" planer and had to order it separate as an add-on.
The De Walt I have now came with the adapter. What type do you have??
Woodnut65


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a King planer. Didn't see any mention of the adapter in my owner's manual, so wondered if there was a generic one.
~Julie~


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the same problem.... guess I should try to solve it someday. When I got my planner they had a dust collector attachment listed but since it was a new model they did not have it in stock "yet". A couple of years later I was told they didn't have them "any more"???? My guess is they never made them. 

My planner is sitting on a shelf and I'm not using it much because of the hassle of getting it out to use. I have a stand I got for it but mounted my drum sander on it..... Maybe by this fall I will get a stand for the sander and get the planner back into use. And then deal with the chip collector issue.

I haven't seen attachments from other units that look like they would fit mine so it might be you will have the same problem. Making one is another option or maybe adapting some other makers???

Over the winter I made a sheet metal "shoot" for my jointer so at least most the chips get out from under it. I want to make an adapter to a hose at some point but at least what I did do was an improvement.

If you do make one please post some pictures I could use some ideas.

Ed


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ed: I can't believe you don't use your planer! I use mine because I love taking rough wood and changing it. I usually use the wood shavings in my garden as mulch or in my dog houses as bedding. But boy, does the planer ever shoot out a lot of it, all over the shop! So that's why I need the planer dust hood and I did find one at the King website. http://www.kingcanada.com/Accessories.htm?ID=382 Now just to find a place to buy one. Maybe the local woodworking shop where I bought all my tools. I'm sure they either will have one, or order one for me.
~Julie~


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Yea I'm sort of out of the loop when it comes to using my planner..... and as you said they do make a lot of chips and without a chip collector things get messy..... So it has been on the shelf a lot..... 

The crazy thing is the dust chute you pictured looks a lot like what mine should look like..... In fact the planner it belongs to looks a lot like mine but a little newer..... now could you check the mounting holes on yours? Mine measure about 330mm. Mine says it is from Taiwan????? 

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Homemade planer dust port.*

Julie,
I believe this setup was in ShopNotes (I got the info from a friend). A bit of Masonite, some scrap 1x2's and some screws and it worked like a champ.

After this was made I finally got a Dust Collector so it has been modified for a 3" hose which helps even more. What used to be a 10 minute cleanup and vacuum job after planing is now a 'pftttt -- I'll vacuum that up next week' deal.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Was there a website there in your message, Stan, or a photo? I got the old red X in a box thingy. Ed, do you want me to measure my planer? By 330mm you mean where and what, please? I will gladly go and do that for you as soon as I know what to measure. :S

~Julie~


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie said:


> Was there a website there in your message, Stan, or a photo? I got the old red X in a box thingy.
> ~Julie~


Hmmm, not sure why that happened... but here is the link to the picture.

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=temp&id=DSC00002_009


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I see a picture for what that is worth.

Julie my planner has a chip deflector that I think you take off and add the chip pick-up, it has two allen head screws that remove it and I'm guess that they are used to mount the port.... They are on the out-feed side of the machine. Two other holes are tapped into the piece so maybe I'm wrong about how it mounts??? These are 240 mm apart and could be how it is mounted???? I'll have to drag it out in the light to see if I can see what should happen..... Maybe I'll try and find the manual.... as a last resort I can check that.

Ed


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok Ed, now you've got me really confused.
I ordered my dust port for the planer, cost $27 Canadian.
I'll get it in about a week, then I'll figure out how to mount it,
and I'll let you know!
~Julie~


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Stan. Looks great, but I took the easy route and bought one. With mine the hose comes off the side, not the middle. 
~Julie~


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie said:


> Thanks Stan. Looks great, but I took the easy route and bought one. With mine the hose comes off the side, not the middle.
> ~Julie~


No problem, the main thing is to collect up them chips...  

I just threw mine out there as another option. Sometimes just seeing another one will create some new ideas.

I think coming off the side might be a better option than what I'm set up with now. For one thing -- the hose has to be tied off to the side or the lumber gets hung up in it after passing through the planer.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Okay Ed, just got my "dust collector adaptor".
Mounting holes on the top are 330 mm (or 33cm or 13 inches) apart, they are on tabs that go into the machine, parallel to the floor.
Holes on bottom are 15cm, perpendicular to floor. Actually they are all slots, not holes.
I am going to try and put it on now. Any more questions, ask away.
~Julie~


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that you have had the weekend is the adaper mounted? I'd be interested in what you had to do to mount it.

Ed


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

1. Loosen two top screws (33 cm apart ones, parallel to floor, above where wood shoots out), slip slots of adapter under screws and tighten.
2. Screw in bottom screws (given with adapter, 15cm apart, perpendicular to floor, below where wood shoots out)

Took less than one minute to put on. (May take longer for the male species!  )

~Julie~


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Makita planner.

Used a small plastic vacuum cleaner adapter (cut some area to match) + an elbow from PVC Water pipe to make the dust port.


Reuel
(The Ark was built by one who trusted in God.
The Titanic was built by people who trusted in themselves.)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Julie you can buy different adapters from work shop supply in Canada. Until I get my dust collection system sorted out I use a plastic bag with a zip tie around the dust port to collect the major waste. I have this on a couple of tools temporarily. It doesn't work on all tools, but ones that "shoot" the dust out it does help.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope she got it figured out. It's been almost 4 years.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL...OMG, I need to look at little closer at the posts I'm reading.
Where's my glasses.....


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, someone resurrected an old post. I've been using my planer with the attached hood for years now. But thanks anyway!

~Julie~


----------

